# Growing Resources - Go here first before asking your questions.



## MarPassion

*Grow Guides-must read before sprouting your first seed*

Greenmans free growing library
Cannabis growing free guide
Erowid Guerrilla guide to outdoor growing
A GARDENERS GUIDE TO FROST

All these guides are laid out for easy reading and best of all FREE!!!. Sure you'll find something in each of em.

If you confused about any terms here is a growers dictionary to help you out.
Grower's Dictionary

*How to tell if your plant is a female, male or hermie:*
Marijuana Sex Education with pictures

*Cloning Guides*
SOIL CLONING GUIDE

*Nutrients/organic fertilizer information:*
What is NPK?
Nutrient Requirements 
Guano guide: the scoop on **** by the 3lb
Magical Molasses

Check out our Organic growing section!!!!

*Sick plants and problems information can be found here:*
Troubleshooting links
OLD OVERGROW nutrient disorder by Nietzsche

*Harvesting information:*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16474

*Cloning guides:*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17650

*Plant training:*
LST Guide
More on LST
LST pictures
Stoney Bud's LST guide w/ pics
How to TOP a plant
 what to do when your plant Streches and Supercropping 101
 FIMMING A PLANT! Fimming is actually no different that topping....
All About Bonsai Moms(from OG FAQ)


*Breeding Information found here:*
Breeding Information

*Growing Techniques:*
Growing With Cocos - Coco buckets 

If you have any suggestions, or you think a certain post or thread should be on this page then post a reply this this thread and I will add it to the list. You can also suggest outside links if you want as long as it is related to the art of growing cannabis at home ;-)


----------



## lindseyj

Thank you for providing these resources, very useful in fact. Resources help you learn how to grow your own weed indoors and outdoors. There's tons of free information on the internet, helping us in every step of its cultivation and uses. Change your lights every year, the color spectrum effectiveness may diminish over time.


----------



## hashcraze956

Thanks a lot for the USeful Information. feeling lucky !


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey Hick you left the lock off.


----------



## Hick

weathers chillin' off.. all the vermin are looking for an open door ozzie


----------



## drnaz79

Hi i wanted to say thank you for sharing because for guys like me who are beginners there is so much tips even before you start growing, it's really an eye opener TQVm


----------



## Locked

drnaz79 said:


> Hi i wanted to say thank you for sharing because for guys like me who are beginners there is so much tips even before you start growing, it's really an eye opener TQVm



Glad we could help... Welcome to MP.


----------



## 8planets8

thank you for your repose i will have more info nxt time ok??thank y


----------



## sopappy

How's things in Hamsterdam, Lewis?
This link up there is broke: Says I'm supposed to tell an administrator:
All About Bonsai Moms(from OG FAQ)
not works for me


----------



## AuntieKush

Thanks good to have!


----------

